# Cheap alternative to Ultrasonic



## rogue zombie (22/7/15)

I just saw this on Reddit, and I think it's genius. Can't believe this hasn't come up before.

In theory it operates in the same manner as a Ultrasonic - creates warmth and vibration.
Place bottles in plastic bag, pop them in, and let the steeping begin, no?




And they're like R200-R400

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (22/7/15)

I was just reading that.

Please people. Buy a brand new one and DON'T put your feet in it. Hahahhhahah

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/7/15)

Mike said:


> I was just reading that.
> 
> Please people. Buy a brand new one and DON'T put your feet in it. Hahahhhahah



Lol...

I think my wife would kick my ass if I took over hers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JW Flynn (22/7/15)

hi there, for that price you can actually go ahead and have a look at the little ultrasonic that outdoor and safari is selling... After allot of research and trying to find a reliable re-seller not some weird post on bid or buy I found these https://www.safariandoutdoor.co.za/item/frankfort_220_volt_ez_sonic_cleaner

I got mine last week Thursday, and I have been cleaning everything that would fit in it, hehe... I have also been using it for the speed steeping on Sunday, works like a charm... It's not the biggest ultrasonic out there but it works perfect, it was also the best priced for it's size I could find... the closest was a bit smaller one from cape town that would have cost 300 more...

I can definitely recommend this product.. it works really really well... unfortunately this one does not have the build in water heater... they are struggling to get stock of the 2 liter version that has a built in water heater... they had one of these on display, and upon requesting if I would be able to purchase it even if it was used as a demo unit, they completely shot me down. No chance of buying the one one display . The one in the link has a 750ml tank where as the one on display had the two liter tank.

ok, thoughts on this, again, works perfectly, it's a ultrasonic that you know is reputable, and if you are into cleaning your old hunting rounds before reloading them, this is what it was actually marketed as... you even get some cleaning solution with it for cleaning brass objects with. I put it trough it's paces for a bit under a week now and it works perfectly. it has a 10 minute cycle and is simple enough, one button to turn it on, she runs for 10 minutes and turns off (they recommend not running more than 3 consecutive cycles directly after each other, so as not to overheat and possibly damage the transducers, and if you did run 3 after each other, to give it a 10 minute rest for the transducers and power-supply to cool down)

The nice thing in my opinion was that there is an actual shop that sells these, something I can walk into and moer the dude if there is some issue with the device, or he can exchange it, hehe... also, one price, with allot of the devices available on bid or buy and similar spaces there are some really conflicting prices... fluctuating by big amounts... and even items I found the actual shops for, the one shop for instance had one up for 1099 for a 600ml device, the exact same device was 2000 on these bid or buy sites... and with another actual brick and mortar supplier the device was R1300.. so you get my drift... hehe

Give it a go if you are in the market for one.... cant heart and it's only R750 (but it does work, trust me, hehe) go and google the device, there are actual videos of people using this exact little device but for the most part it's people dumping empty bullet shells in for cleaning

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/7/15)

JW Flynn said:


> hi there, for that price you can actually go ahead and have a look at the little ultrasonic that outdoor and safari is selling... After allot of research and trying to find a reliable re-seller not some weird post on bid or buy I found these https://www.safariandoutdoor.co.za/item/frankfort_220_volt_ez_sonic_cleaner



Oh wow, thank you very much. That's a great deal.


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/7/15)

think it will fit my glasses


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh wow, thank you very much. That's a great deal.



That is a fantastic find for the price. I think i should also get that.


----------



## Snape of Vape (22/7/15)

Seeing as I still have a voucher at Safari and Outdoor that I need to use, I might just consider this if I can't find someone to take the voucher off of my hands...


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Seeing as I still have a voucher at Safari and Outdoor that I need to use, I might just consider this if I can't find someone to take the voucher off of my hands...



How much is the voucher worth.


----------



## Snape of Vape (22/7/15)

@Gizmo I have two, both were R600, although one should be a bit less as I recently bought ammo with it.


----------



## JW Flynn (22/7/15)

The lovely thing I have found of this device is that the little food processor I procured a while back for my DIY fits in this perfectly into the ultrasonic, so tested that on Sunday, did the mix while it was sitting in the ultrasonic, mix it, let it run a cycle, then mic it and so on.. works like a charm  did this like 3 or 4 times and then poured into the bottles... 

I love this thing!!! I could not believe how well it cleans those hard to reach places... for instance, put my watching, you can actually see the dirt come out of those impossible to reach places... trust me, when you get this, you will run all sorts of items trough it, hehe, I even put one of my old zippo's into it... works perfect!!! i'll keep my eyes open for the 2 liter version that has built in water heating capabilities as well


----------

